
Ask HN: Address normalization API suggestions - wuliwong
I am looking into possibly improving the way we normalize street addresses. Would love to hear any suggestions for solutions that you have tried. Currently we are using a ruby wrapper around https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;timbunce&#x2F;Geo-StreetAddress-US.
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/openvenues/libpostal/](https://github.com/openvenues/libpostal/)
is great. Needs 2-3GB of RAM and a couple of seconds to start up.

